# External battery for DR-E6?



## Jeff (Feb 9, 2015)

I would like to use a Canon DR-E6 (battery with cable) and plug into an external battery such as an Anker. However reading through the internet it sounds like I will need to wire in a DC-DC converter for the Canon’s power requirements. I am wondering if anyone knows of another external battery option like the Anker that outputs 8.2V so I don’t have to add the converter?

Any suggestions or insights are very appreciated.

thanks, 

Jeff


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2015)

What are you trying to accomplish? The DR-E6 is just a dummy, its not a battery. It allows you to power a camera from a AC adapter. Are you wanting to power your camera from a battery that won't fit in it? Its not clear.

Anker sells dozens if not hundreds of batteries with different voltages, so describing what you want to accomplish might help.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 10, 2015)

Not sure how I can be more clear, (not a writer). I would like to use the DR-E6 plugged into an exterior battery such as the Anker 2nd Gen Astro Pro2 20000mAh (12V) or preferably a smaller sized external battery such as the Anker Astro E7 25600mAh (5V).  I am trying to do this without paying $200 to add a $3 DC-DC in line converter. So again my question is does anyone know of an external battery that can be plugged in the DR-E6 without the in-line converter?

thanks, jeff


----------

